# Movement within a "floating ceiling"



## tomed101 (Aug 25, 2007)

My theater has a "floating ceiling" which for those of you who don't know is where the ceiling is suspended from I beams at roof level by thin wire hooks. The hooks are designed to only support the weight of the ceiling and nothing else. 

My question:
Is there any way of moving about within a floating ceiling? I would imagine that systems are available to use harnesses and other equipment to move but I am wondering about other possible ways of maneuvering without such equipment.

Tom


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2007)

If it is the kind of ceiling that has thin steel runners and tiles dropped onto that, nope, no way no how. That system is made just to shape sound, not to do anything beyond that. If it is the fiberglass/chicken wire mesh combo then you can somewhat get away walking on it. I would not do this without fall arrest gear. If it is the newer type, don't do it even with fall arrest. If you have to get to a position (to change a house light I suppose) consider investing in a AWP genie with a super straddle.


----------



## Charc (Aug 25, 2007)

Or... if your school or place of work has portable scaffolding... start clearing the house of seats! It's a pain, but that's how I was told all of the work in our house has been done. (They tend to do it during spring breaks, long weekends, summer, etc. so I can't verify it.)


----------



## tomed101 (Aug 25, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> If it is the kind of ceiling that has thin steel runners and tiles dropped onto that, nope, no way no how. That system is made just to shape sound, not to do anything beyond that. If it is the fiberglass/chicken wire mesh combo then you can somewhat get away walking on it. I would not do this without fall arrest gear. If it is the newer type, don't do it even with fall arrest. If you have to get to a position (to change a house light I suppose) consider investing in a AWP genie with a super straddle.



The type we have is basically a regular ceiling that would be screwed to roofing trusses if they were present but instead is screwed to steel runners and the runners are suspended from the I beams. Ours is probably better described as a suspended ceiling rather than a floating ceiling. It is also not a small section suspended beneath the ceiling of the rest of the room, the entire ceiling is suspended. It does not use tiles or any other type of modular construction, or fiberglass as was mentioned above. Every 6m or so (20 feet approx) there are manholes built in. These are steel lined industrial manholes so I would assume the ceiling is designed to be moved within.

I hope this made sense

Tom


----------



## avkid (Aug 25, 2007)

tomed101 said:


> The type we have is basically a regular ceiling that would be screwed to roofing trusses if they were present but instead is screwed to steel runners and the runners are suspended from the I beams. Ours is probably better described as a suspended ceiling rather than a floating ceiling. It is also not a small section suspended beneath the ceiling of the rest of the room, the entire ceiling is suspended. It does not use tiles or any other type of modular construction, or fiberglass as was mentioned above. Every 6m or so (20 feet approx) there are manholes built in. These are steel lined industrial manholes so I would assume the ceiling is designed to be moved within.
> I hope this made sense
> Tom


This just screams picture time.


----------



## Charc (Aug 26, 2007)

avkid said:


> This just screams picture time.



Agreed, multiple large, hi quality pictures, from multiple vantage points, would clarify things.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 26, 2007)

He's down under guys... it may be an entirely different product than we have here topside.


----------



## Logos (Aug 26, 2007)

My initial advice is don't go up there without seeing plans that include load ratings. Always err on the side of conservatism when risking ones neck.


----------



## tomed101 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. When I get a chance I will take some photos of my setup (may take some time as I am very bust right now) As for plans, well they dont exist, or if they do, the school doesn't have them and neither do the construction company (the building is only 2 years old)


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 26, 2007)

Look for some sort of indication of brand or model number up there... maybe that can help. It's hard to believe no one has any sort of blueprints for a 2 year old building. Perhaps you just haven't asked the right person. Maybe they are kept at some central facility not in the building.


----------



## hoff_2 (Aug 26, 2007)

I went to MO Boys State, and a kid tried to climb in a ceiling like that and the whole thing collapsed! as for the blueprints, my PAC's are kept in the sound booth.


----------



## Van (Aug 27, 2007)

I had to call the architects who were originally in charge of construction to get specs of the floor of my theatre, and that construction was done almost 9 years ago. I know you're down under, but I can't beleive the Architects, or contractors don't have something on file. Please don't try going up there before finding out what the load ratings, and design specs on that ceiling are. We'd like to have you around for a while. 'K?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 27, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Fall arrest is for those too lazy to climb up the **** truss already![/SIZE]



Charc are you just being young and careless or are you trying to start a fight with WhatRigger?


----------



## Logos (Aug 27, 2007)

I started writing a truly foolish and really dangerous remark realised how tired I am and editied it out of existence.

Go Metric Go metric Rah Rah Rah


----------



## tomed101 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks again for the info. Until I am able to check load ratings, I have no intentions of entering the ceiling. If we need to run a cable through there, we tie a role of gaffa tape to a rope, lean into one of the manholes from a ladder, throw the gaff approximatly where it needs to go and pull the cable through. At no time is any weight on the ceiling (except for the gaff of course). This gets the cable through relatively easily. 

When I get a chance, I will take some happy snaps.

Tom


----------



## Van (Aug 27, 2007)

tomed101 said:


> Thanks again for the info. Until I am able to check load ratings, I have no intentions of entering the ceiling. If we need to run a cable through there, we tie a role of gaffa tape to a rope, lean into one of the manholes from a ladder, throw the gaff approximatly where it needs to go and pull the cable through. At no time is any weight on the ceiling (except for the gaff of course). This gets the cable through relatively easily.
> 
> When I get a chance, I will take some happy snaps.
> 
> Tom


 
Hey I bought a great tool a while ago. it's called a "cable caster" it's a high powered kids dart gun , like the kind with a little suction tip on th end, Except this fires a "glow in the dark" dart with a loop on it . The loop gets tied to a fishing line, which, in turn runs to a small Diawa spinner reel mounted on the gun. Basically you shoot the dart tie the cable to the fishing line and reel it in. If you're going to be hauling a heavy cable, then you use the fishing line to reel in some tieline or heavier cordage.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 27, 2007)

Van said:


> Hey I bought a great tool a while ago. it's called a "cable caster" it's a high powered kids dart gun , like the kind with a little suction tip on th end, Except this fires a "glow in the dark" dart with a loop on it . The loop gets tied to a fishing line, which, in turn runs to a small Diawa spinner reel mounted on the gun. Basically you shoot the dart tie the cable to the fishing line and reel it in. If you're going to be hauling a heavy cable, then you use the fishing line to reel in some tieline or heavier cordage.



Van that's really cool where did you find it?


----------



## Charc (Aug 27, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Van that's really cool where did you find it?



Google search: "Cable Caster", you'll get tons of hits.


----------



## avkid (Aug 27, 2007)

Sweetness!!!


----------



## Charc (Aug 27, 2007)

avkid said:


> Sweetness!!!



Try a harpoon gun next time. You could shoot the 12/3 SOOW first, no fishline needed.


----------



## avkid (Aug 27, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Try a harpoon gun next time. You could shoot the 12/3 SOOW first, no fishline needed.


And the person with their arm through the hole at the other end.


----------



## Van (Aug 28, 2007)

avkid said:


> And the person with their arm through the hole at the other end.


 
"It's Only A flesh wound."


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 28, 2007)

This is AWESOME! Forget 12/3, you could run your whole rigging system with a few well mounted harpoons... and eliminate a few unwanted actors along the way. 

Just imagine "Whatrigger?" on a bad day with his new Harpoon based rigging system. CARNAGE BABY!


----------



## Footer (Aug 28, 2007)

There are a few variations of that little gun, if you have an electrical store near you, they sell them. Another handy thing is called the gopher poll. Basicly, its a 30' telescoping pole. Its great for running cable under temporary staging or anything like that. Keep in mind with those dart guns that they are not meant to pull the cable back, they are meant to having pulling string (or tie-line) attached to them, pulled back, then the cable being pulled is attached to the pull line. Also helpful when you are removing the line after the gig to re-pull the pull line when you pull the cable out so you don't have to re-fish.


----------

